# Mozilla is My New Default Browser



## ScottW (Mar 28, 2002)

Mozilla 0.99 is my default web browser, moving IE out of the prized place. Now that CVS has been closed for Mozilla, and the upcoming 1.0 released, it is with great honor that I promote Mozilla.

Admin


----------



## ksuther (Mar 28, 2002)

That's good to hear you trashes Micro$oft  Just don't tell Ed


----------



## simX (Mar 28, 2002)

Does anyone have ANY aesthetic taste when choosing a web browser?  Sheesh!  Why don't you all just go back to OS 9? 

*** simX hangs his head in shame to be part of the group called "Mac OS X Users" when they have no regard for the aesthetic looks of their web browsers.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 28, 2002)

here's what i look for in products...

1. THE LOOK!!!!!!
2. whether it works right or not... i could care less...


----------



## ksuther (Mar 28, 2002)

simX, I do have aesthetic tastes, I use OmniWeb


----------



## googolplex (Mar 28, 2002)

Admin, check out the pinstripe theme. Its makes it fit in much better. http://homepage.mac.com/kgerich/pinstripe.html

Also chimera is coming along. And it will look nice.

Posted from Omniweb 

I repeat here, I use three browsers depending on my "mood" and what I want to do - Mozilla, Chimera and Omniweb.

Its all about freedom of choice and actual good choices. We have that on OS X.


----------



## Sogni (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Does anyone have ANY aesthetic taste when choosing a web browser?  Sheesh!  Why don't you all just go back to OS 9?
> *



Um, did I miss something?
*View / Apply Theme / Classic*

Looks like just about any other browser in OSX I've seen when I apply the classic theme... Opera, Exploder, OmniWeb... 

http://homepage.mac.com/tormente/tormente_desktop.jpg


----------



## googolplex (Mar 28, 2002)

Tormente, classic still looks like crap compared to omniweb. Get the pinstripe theme (mentioned in my earlier reply) it makes it look a little better still not like a nice cocoa app though (omniweb or chimera).


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *here's what i look for in products...
> 
> 1. THE LOOK!!!!!!
> 2. whether it works right or not... i could care less... *



That would explain why you use WinXP how? 

1) the Look (ummm...)
2) Whether it works right or not (OK, that makes sense )

Sorry, I just feel like beating on PC users today as I had the most insane XPerience and have a newfound hatred for it


----------



## Sogni (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Tormente, classic still looks like crap compared to omniweb. Get the pinstripe theme (mentioned in my earlier reply) it makes it look a little better still not like a nice cocoa app though (omniweb or chimera). *



Eh...
It works... it's not repulsive... and I don't see too much difference in the look with OmniWeb.... 

Is Pinstripe a theme? Or a hack?

Not really that concerned about it to modify it at the moment.


----------



## edX (Mar 29, 2002)

I guess it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Mar 29, 2002)

When i use the tolbar in mozilla everytime i add another web site to it it just keeps on going to the right then it goes to far in that i cant select what web site i stored. Why dont they come out with a second line so that when i store alot of web sites in the tolbar it will just continue to the second line.


----------



## vanguard (Mar 29, 2002)

Here's another look at the pinstripe theme.

http://homepage.mac.com/kgerich/browser.jpg


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

tormente, pinstripe is much much better then classic. Try it.


----------



## Koelling (Mar 29, 2002)

I went looking for pinstripe and I can't find it. I went to "get new themes" and it wasn't there. I did find a nice one that I like better than anything because it doesn't take much space (about 2 cm total across the top). It's called Pinball which is a variation of modern grey. Only problem is the ugly grey scroll bar.

I still have Omni set as default because of spell cecker and that little bar at the bottom of Moz that takes a centemeter of my screen space.


----------



## vanguard (Mar 29, 2002)

Go here: http://homepage.mac.com/kgerich/pinstripe.html

and click on install pinstripe on the left.

Vanguard


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't really like Pinstripe much. It's better than Classic and Modern, but I don't like the toolbar buttons at all. They don't really seem very Aqua-ish to me. I also really HATE the fact that Mozilla doesn't do anti-aliasing. I REALLY like the OmniWeb interface, and as Bluefusion knows, I hardly ever switch from something that I've been using, even if something else is proven to be better. Mozilla would have to REALLY impress me in order for me to switch from OmniWeb.


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 29, 2002)

Yeah, I'll agree: it'll take a lot to make him change his mind (when I'm completely the opposite and change my mind 1000x a day )

Well, ABassCube, Mozilla's not quite your thing. Here's to Chimera 0.2!

I'm finally going to sleep now, OK?  It's been 25 hours... lol


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

Chimera is going to rock. But omniweb rocks too!


----------



## simX (Mar 29, 2002)

It seems that we can all agree that the OmniWeb-Chimera-Mozilla combo is probably the best way to go at this point, right?  Personally, I use the OmniWeb-IE combo, but I should probably transition to the OmniWeb-Mozilla (with Pinstripe) combo.

I think we can all agree also, though, that OmniWeb and Chimera have the most potential (especially in regards to beauty).


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

sim, you seem to be very open to other browsers now. before you seemed to be bashing their incompleteness alot...


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 29, 2002)

Yeah, OmniWeb and Chimera definitely have the most potential. But I have a feeling I will still be using OmniWeb. By the time Chimera becomes usable, OmniWeb 4.1 final will probably be out, and then OW is truly going to RULE!


----------



## simX (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *sim, you seem to be very open to other browsers now. before you seemed to be bashing their incompleteness alot... *



I have always been open to other browsers.  Why do you think I switched to OmniWeb from IE? 

Maybe I'm just showing it a little more.  I guess I've become a little more educated on Mozilla (it seems to have most of the nice features I want even if it isn't as well integrated as OmniWeb) and Chimera (still basically unusable at this point).

However, the beauty of a program is something that is actually pretty high on my list of criteria (being second only to overall usability and productivity), and Mozilla just doesn't cut it.  Come to think of it, nothing cuts it except for OmniWeb at this point (Chimera doesn't have Quartz rendering yet).  It seems to me that a lot of programmers don't understand that the actual physical appearance of a program is VERY important -- I often turn away at programs just because of the horridness of the placement of things in their UI.  Mac OS X has been a lifesaver in this respect, ESPECIALLY with Cocoa apps, because they're just SO darn intuitive and SO darn beautiful.

I always check out the alternatives, but when I see something that's not beautiful, I often turn away from it and only use it once a lot of people recommend it to me.  And Mozilla seems to be highly recommended, so I'm giving it another shot (it's second only to OmniWeb in the "Best Browser" thread).  Chimera seems to come highly recommended as well, so I'll give it another shot, too, once 0.2 comes out.

I still maintain that OmniWeb is the greatest web browser yet, though.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

good


----------



## hazmat (Mar 29, 2002)

I try from time to time to use OmniWeb as my main browser, but always fall back to IE.  OW is just too unstable for me.  First, I get javascript problems very often.  Second, it just can't take heavy use.  I find that when I use it heavily, like using a lot of forms searching for jobs, it will freeze for a second then just blow up.  I always send the crash report to them, but especially when I am searching for work, I find I can't trust it.  Granted I am using the sneaky peeks, so I will reserve judgement until 4.1 final is released.

IE pisses me off simply because it is incomplete.  Missing so much.  WTF?


----------



## dricci (Mar 30, 2002)

I don't like anti-aliased fonts in a web page. One big reason being that most sites weren't designed with that in mind, so they look bad. I use Mozilla with Pinstripe. I'd rather have a nice standards based browser that shows me the internet how most people designed it to look than something that enlarges the fonts and throws everything out of place. Sure, the pinstripe theme has some work to go still before it's fully aqua, but it does what I need and it does it well.

BTW, doesn't OmniWeb cost money?


----------



## hazmat (Mar 30, 2002)

You can register OmniWeb, but they don't annoy you under regular browsing.  When left idle for a while, the browser will say diagonally across it "UNREGISTERED", but disappear when focus is returned to the browser.  And rarely there is a message on start-up.


----------



## simX (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *I don't like anti-aliased fonts in a web page. One big reason being that most sites weren't designed with that in mind, so they look bad.*



I haven't found ANY site that looks worse under OmniWeb than under any other broswer.  In fact, OmniWeb always makes websites look better, unless there is some standard that OW doesn't support in that particular webpage.

For example, look at my webpage, http://homepage.mac.com/simx/ , or my personal webpage, http://homepage.mac.com/simx/personal/ .  Tell me that that site looks better under Mozilla than under OmniWeb.  It simply doesn't.

In fact, OmniWeb even makes horrid websites look tolerable.

I just don't get where you're coming from with this quote.


----------



## ksv (Mar 30, 2002)

I think whole this thread was started by Admin as a hint that we should capitalize every first letter in the words in a topic, so the forums look cleaner and more professional


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

ksv is right guys 

Also anti-aliasing looks way better on a webpage. Thats why I'm using omniweb right now. Chimera will have it in 0.2 and I think it is suppose to come in mozilla by 1.1.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 30, 2002)

Well I tried to use Chimera.  Downloaded it, installed it (what little there was of that (man I love installations on OS X -- nothing like the bazillion files in Windows!  )), even tried to use it.  Chimera blew up when I tried to open the sidebar.  It was pretty reliable that it would blow up.  At one point I even restarted so make sure that there wasn't some strange issue going on.  It's kind of like the development team wanted a "crash this app" button.

I finally figured out that if I make it so that the window doesn't have to be re-sized for the sidebar to show, it won't crash.  But by that time I was finished.  I couldn't open any htm or html files on my computer, either.  Which means that all of my bookmarks were unavailable to me from within Chimera, unless I wanted to manually enter them.  

It seemed a lot like any other browser that I have tried, with the crashing exception noted above.  I have Mozilla scheduled for download in iGetter, but 16MB is a lot to download over dial-up, so it has to wait until I don't want to use the net any more for a while.

On the Windows side of the world, I really enjoyed Opera.  It wasn't perfect, but pretty close in my eyes.  So I tried that for OS X.  They say it's in beta stage, but really it's Alpha software.  Crashy, buggy, missing lots of functionality, blech.

So for now it's OmniWeb -- IE if I have to.  Thankfully, most of the time I *don't* have to.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 30, 2002)

It seems to me, half of the threads in the OS X General Discussion forum are about browers. We have browser wars, browser flame contests, my browser is better than your browser, Chimera 0wnz j00 threads. I think we need a whole forum devoted to just browsers 

Not that I mind or anything. Or how about we just have The Browser Thread


----------



## themacko (Mar 30, 2002)

You know, I tried using Mozilla exclusively for 2 weeks.  I made it, but today I switched back to IE.  Mozilla just seems clumsy compaired to IE, not to mention I can't view Windows Media files nor can I use mail.app with email links.

Hopefully, Chimera will continue to progress into a browser I can FINALLY switch to for good.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

Thats what I suggested in one of the other 'browser threads'.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

Ok, I'm going to create the browser thread


----------



## simX (Mar 30, 2002)

You realize that you're just making another thread to bog down the General Discussion Forum?

And that annoying idiots like me hate being told what to do so they'll post in the old browser threads?

Oh, yeah:

ABSOLUTELY NO BROWSER FORUM!


----------



## ksv (Mar 30, 2002)

What about a new forum for browser wars?


----------



## simX (Mar 30, 2002)

Maybe I should do what admin did.. I'll publicly hang everybody who suggests a browser forum. 

Watch out, people, I'm getting angrier by the minute.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

simx, I created a browsers thread because I'm tiered of saying the same stuff over and over again. I was joking about a browsers forum. If you don't want to reply in the browsers thread, fine.


----------



## simX (Mar 30, 2002)

goog: Maybe I didn't make myself clear... I guess I should have used a font that looks like it has something dripping from it... oozing across the floor... something that rhymes with "marcasm"....



If you don't get it by now then it's your fault you slipped on it.


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

Why are you guys battling over browsers? It's like the battle of PC and Mac: a never-ending argument.


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

How about a forum titled "gplex and simX wars?" LOL


----------



## googolplex (Mar 31, 2002)

I think we should call them 'debates' not wars. The word war should not be associated with peices of software only with the word terrorism.

(post september 11th shock treatment)


----------



## Valrus (Mar 31, 2002)

I almost hate to post here at this point, but I thought I'd try to add something constructive... I'm using Mozilla as my default now (we're not going to go into why  ) and I just installed mouse gestures.

Wow.

Check these out. I love 'em. If you use your mouse for browsing they're fantastic. Hope they get implemented in Chimera sometime...

-the valrus


----------



## googolplex (Mar 31, 2002)

I tried installing them about a month ago, I never got them to work properlly


----------



## Koelling (Mar 31, 2002)

Hey I have an idea, let's open a thread and call it "Get Info wars". It will be SimX against Apple.

My vote goes to SimX 200%


----------



## marmoset (Apr 5, 2002)

and it is Mach-O Mozilla with ATSUI (Quartz) font rendering (screenshot):

http://homepage.mac.com/marmoset/AntiAliasedMoz.png

I've been browsing with a test build I got here:

http://homepage.mac.com/stevekstevek/

for the past couple hours and it is just sickSickSICK how cool it is.


----------

